# how long to acclimate to new pij?



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi. How long does it take pigeons to get friendly?!

Ive had my baby, Ralph, since he was about 18 days old. He is now a little over 2 months old. About 2 weeks ago I got him a girlfriend who ended up being older and male and would pick on him. So I returned her (him) and got another pij the same age as Ralph. 

Lilly has been there 2 weeks, and they love being near each other. But she was malnourished (she's a rescue) and she gets food possessive. I think it may be in retaliation, but sometimes Ralph attacks her! Is this a definite indication that they are both male? Is there still a chance, after 2 weeks, that they will fall in love?
Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

olayak said:


> Hi. How long does it take pigeons to get friendly?!
> 
> Ive had my baby, Ralph, since he was about 18 days old. He is now a little over 2 months old. About 2 weeks ago I got him a girlfriend who ended up being older and male and would pick on him. So I returned her (him) and got another pij the same age as Ralph.
> 
> ...


well pigeons don't "fall in love" like say humans do, they just do what mother nature programed in there, emotions is a human quailty.....If she is a she and ralph is a he then they will most likely pair up, but not always he may not be to her likeing for reasons we can not know, or it is another male. how do you know ralph is male?


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Eventho he is young, he has done the male mating dance many many times already. He tries to mate with our hands!! This is before we got the other pij and just once after.
She has given no real indication that she is male or female. She just seems more feminine.
Im just wondering if anyone has had two pigeons that didnt get along for weeks and then suddenly they were best friends. Can it take that long? Or is their partial dislike for each other now an indication of the future?

They do like to be around each other, and he sometimes gets in between us and her, as if he is protecting her, but then othertimes they get in these fights!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

olayak said:


> Eventho he is young, he has done the male mating dance many many times already. He tries to mate with our hands!! This is before we got the other pij and just once after.
> She has given no real indication that she is male or female. She just seems more feminine.
> Im just wondering if anyone has had two pigeons that didnt get along for weeks and then suddenly they were best friends. Can it take that long? Or is their partial dislike for each other now an indication of the future?
> 
> They do like to be around each other, and he sometimes gets in between us and her, as if he is protecting her, but then othertimes they get in these fights!


well it could work if given time, but if she turnes out to be a he, may not work, some same sex can pair up, is the new "hen" young? if so perhaps she is not mature enough to know it yet, just wait and watch, or you can get another bird that you know 100% is a hen, as she has layed before and the pre owner knows this. Ralph does sound like a male bird, but sometimes hens can act this way too, as many can attest when their "Ralph" layed an egg.


----------

